# Christmas party



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

OK so I am willing to bring the fish. Harry must bring videos. Some vises and new patterns would be cool. I am thinking of a casting contest weather depending. The date 12/16/2013 The place to be determined and the time should be around 6:45.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

What? No 5 pages of what works for who, where and when? It's not a real pff party without the mandatory "I'm in, I'm out" circle jerking. The 16th is a Monday right?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'll be at work


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

deltacreekflies said:


> OK so I am willing to bring the fish. Harry must bring videos. Some vises and new patterns would be cool. I am thinking of a casting contest weather depending. The date 12/16/2013 The place to be determined and the time should be around 6:45.



Count me in please.


----------



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

That's a Monday. Hope to see you there Dan. Chris I thought you were off Mondays.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I am, maybe I looked at the calendar wrong. If Monday, I can prob be there


----------



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

I made it for Monday so you and Bokepihus could be there as well as hopefully everyone else TIMEFLIES has to be there as we are voting for him for president because his schedule of things to do isnt full yet. LOL.......


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

deltacreekflies said:


> OK so I am willing to bring the fish. Harry must bring videos. Some vises and new patterns would be cool. I am thinking of a casting contest weather depending. The date 12/16/2013 The place to be determined and the time should be around 6:45.


I'd love to get into the casting contest. I'm pretty good in the dark :whistling:!! Points deducted for windknots :yes:. No dice on the circle jerk event though :no::shifty:


----------



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

Ok who is all in?????


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'll be in Missouri


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

deltacreekflies said:


> Ok who is all in?????


Hand raised...see ya'll then.


----------



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

CANCELLED no one can make it but us Flyfisher or maybe it wasn't a good idea. Anyways goodluck to everyone an tight lines.
Merry Christmas


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Can ANYBODY make it? I'm in Pace and would love to get together and shoot the bull with some folks...


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Let's wait til after new year when holiday travels and junk are over and done with


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

Chris V said:


> Let's wait til after new year when holiday travels and junk are over and done with


That's probably the best idea brother Chris.


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

I, too, look forward to a get together after the holidays. It will be first time to meet any of you guys. Will keep my eyes on the thread


----------

